# Kindle Fire 7 HD Crashing



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I have a Kindle Fire 7HD 16GB. It's currently loaded with about 100 books and samples.  When I scroll through the carousel it crashes, turning itself completely off. When I turn it back on, it crashes again.  I have to plug in the charging cord in order for it to stay on, even if I still have sufficient battery life remaining. Once I get to the book I want to read it will stay on.

Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The only thing I can suggest is restart the thing.  If it's still misbehaving, the only other option is to do a factory reset which will clear it out completely, including any personalization.  If that still doesn't work, I'd say contact Kindle CS.  It's likely out of warranty, but they may offer you a discount on a replacement.

Wait -- one other thought -- you could go through your apps via settings and try to figure out if there's something that's running that's causing the problem. You can do a force stop.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

skyblue said:


> I have a Kindle Fire 7HD 16GB. It's currently loaded with about 100 books and samples. When I scroll through the carousel it crashes, turning itself completely off. When I turn it back on, it crashes again. I have to plug in the charging cord in order for it to stay on, even if I still have sufficient battery life remaining. Once I get to the book I want to read it will stay on.
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated.


I know it's been crashing, but I would do a couple things. One, got Settings > Device > Storage and check on your storage space. Make sure you have enough space. (You should, but it's worth checking.)

Press and hold on the power button until it completely shuts down and then restarts. Then let up. This does a restart of the device (not a crash and restart) which often clears up problems in the device.

EDIT: And what Ann said. 

Betsy


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The only thing I can suggest is restart the thing. If it's still misbehaving, the only other option is to do a factory reset which will clear it out completely, including any personalization. If that still doesn't work, I'd say contact Kindle CS. It's likely out of warranty, but they may offer you a discount on a replacement.
> 
> Wait -- one other thought -- you could go through your apps via settings and try to figure out if there's something that's running that's causing the problem. You can do a force stop.


How do I check if something is running in the background?

I have 11.3gb of 12.6gb available, so that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Swipe down from the top and the right-most icon is settings. Tap that and 'applications' should be one of the first few options. It'll show everything running and you can force a stop to anything you choose.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I recommend a restart at least once a month to clear memory completely. No electronic device (that I know of) completely releases 100% of the memory when an app is turned off. Also, be sure to turn on wifi at least monthly also; Fires like to talk to mother Amazon on occasion.

Speaking of which, I received notification this morning that the OS had updated. I'm showing 13.3.2.6_user_326001820. Anyone else? Where do I find what this update did for me to make my Fire experience so much better (read with sarcasm)?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> Speaking of which, I received notification this morning that the OS had updated. I'm showing 13.3.2.6_user_326001820. Anyone else? Where do I find what this update did for me to make my Fire experience so much better (read with sarcasm)?


Yes, there was an update that came down last night. I just posted about it in the update thread.  General improvements and performance enhancements, so "bug fixes". 

But, skylue, this does remind me that you should check to see that your HD has the latest software. Folks have reported before that if they kept wireless off and did NOT update their device that eventually it would start acting squirrelly. If you have wireless on fairly often, you probably are up to date, but it wouldn't hurt to check: Fire HD 7 software updates


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

It appears the restart was enough to shock it out of misbehaving!  Thanks for all the help and suggestions!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Well, it was a *short lived success*.  It won't stay on at 62% without being plugged in. After trouble shooting with Customer Service, I'm replacing it with the Fire 7 HDX. Of course it's out of warranty so I only get $50 off. Two years ago my Kindle Keyboard malfunctioned and I upgraded to the Fire. It seems to be a two year device for me.

The rep said my Kindle Fire case won't work with the new HDX 7, so I ordered the Fintie Slim Shell case. I hope I like it!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

GmGoodwill said:


> I have a question about the Kindle fire HD6 with 6" screen. It looks from pics on Amazon like its about the same size as the Paperwhite though a bit thicker is that about right? Or is it just a bit bigger in general?


Based on the specs on the product pages at Amazon, the HD6 is physically slightly smaller than the PW

PW 6.7" x 4.6" x 0.36"
HD6 6.7" x 4.1" x 0.4"

So, same height and nearly the same thickness, but HD6 is about a half inch shorter. But it's heavier.

PW is 7.2 or 7.6 oz depending on whether or not you have the 3G model
HD6 is 10.1 oz

I think that's going to make the HD6 feel MUCH heavier because of being denser.

Note that the biggest difference is one is a tablet -- color screen, will run apps and has a fairly robust browser -- and one is strictly an eReader -- very high quality b&w eInk screen; no apps and rudimentary browser only.


----------

